# Please explain "Folders"



## kevinm (Jul 22, 2015)

I had a syncing issue with LR Mobile and now things seem messed up and I wonder if someone can help...

In LR, in  the left panel, under FOLDERS I have iPhone(3) and iPhone(7). They have different numbers of images in them. 
Under COLLECTIONS I have iPhone Photos with 371 images and then a new collection called New with over 2000 images.

What are the two folders?

How do I get back to just having one collection of images from the cameral roll in LR mobile and have that auto-uploaded to LR?

Thanks.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 22, 2015)

If you make pictures with your iPhone and import those via Lr Mobile, Lr needs to create a folder to store those images. If you buy a new iPhone, or change the name of your existing iPhone, Lr will make a new folder.


----------



## kevinm (Jul 22, 2015)

Ahah, thanks and I see, from current iPhone and from the previous one. Still curious though about the naming convention i.e. iPhone(3) and iPhone(7).


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 22, 2015)

What you are seeing aren't "Folders", they are in fact "Devices" (shown in much the same way as your hard drives are listed). The name you see *should* be whatever your iPhones are called in the Settings>General>About>Name field. I'd be interested to know if that's not the case....


----------



## kevinm (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes, that makes sense and my current phone is indeed named iPhone 7. 
The next mystery to be solved is why this phone (my 3rd iPhone) is called iPhone 7...!


----------

